# Really raw honey aggravation



## xcugat

Hello,

Just wanted to share a pet peeve of mine. I sell raw on heated unfiltered honey. This year I made enough to sell it to local health food stores. Yesterday I made a sales pitch yesterday where the store owner was really excited about the honey. Today I brought it in-- a case of 24 queenline jars only to be met with a tepid "oh thats raw honey really?...It doesnt look like the raw honey on the internet.....?"

I then had to explain for 15 minutes about how the honey is in fact raw but recently extracted and so it is still pretty clear. This company Really Raw honey makes claims on their website (which is one of the first one that comes up for raw honey that: raw honey is supposed to be smooth creamy and spreadable with wax chunks it"

I told the store owner that what they were selling was more of a creamed honey, and that if mine sat around for untold months that it would crystallize up too, and that many customers don't even like the consistency of creamed honey (in my experience anyway). Also, I could have been lazy and not even strained it, so that there were big chunks of wax and bee carcasses in there which doesn't sell either. 

Anyone else have to deal with this nonsense? I left annoyed as the store owner implied by her questioning that I was somehow offering fake raw honey--she asked me several times if I heated it---which I never do. She bought it but still I don't need to be interrogated.


----------



## cerezha

If the manager would read some of the postings at *beesource* telling how people heat honey in the sun (sink, what else?) or use commercial foundation for honeycomb production... or how many "beekeepers" have no their own honey and sell somebody else, sometime of unknown origin... As a responsible manager, she must be careful. I think, it is good, that she is responsible - quality control! I personally do not sell honey. I distribute it as a gift between my friends. I claim that my honey is " 102% natural organic ". 2% is for bees parts and other* organic* material *naturally *occurred in the honey.Sergey


----------



## Michael Palmer

>>cerezha; .... or use commercial foundation for honeycomb production... I personally do not sell honey. 

Well that figures. And would you tell that store owner not to buy comb honey that was made with foundation? And only buy honey with bee legs and wax bits? Seems like the poster is doing a great job presenting a clean product without heating. Is there something wrong with that? 

The only truly raw honey is comb honey. When was the last time you saw a bee leg or propolis bit inside comb honey? 

>>I distribute it as a gift between my friends. I claim that my honey is " 102% natural organic ". 2% is for bees parts and other* organic* material >>*naturally *occurred in the honey.Sergey

Bee parts occurring naturally in honey?? Bees don't put bee parts and other particulates in their honey. You do.


----------



## sqkcrk

So true Michael. I have even put a label on comb honey which I sold which read "The Only Truly Raw Honey".

xcugat,
As someone who sells honey I have found that I have to market my honey and not worry what other people do. Stand behind your product. Explain to your customer, the store owner, what you have and how it is made and that you stand behind what you say. You are not responsible for what others do and say.

I know it is frustrating, but you don't have to be frustrated. Sell your own product.

I have helped a friend put up Really Raw Honey. I don't know how they get away w/ such a product. But they have established a market and an impression of what Raw Honey is and looks like. It is what it is and there are plenty of people out there who will buy your Raw Honey w/out wax chunks and bee parts. I bet you will sell all you put up.

Raw honey is easier for the end consumer to use if it is in a round jar rather than a queenline jar. My observation.


----------



## sqkcrk

Michael,
I am sure you have noticed that there are always people who don't do what you and I do that have opiniuons on how we should do what we do. I'm sure I do it too.


----------



## JRG13

Cuz it's true if you read it on the interwebs!


----------



## cerezha

to Michael Palmer
Well, it was sort of "russian-style" joke about 100 and 2 %, which is impossible since 100% is the max... I apologize for confusion. Also - I had no intention to criticize the original poster, *xcugat* -my apology if my post was offensive or somehow hurts somebody's feelings. 

Since I am not native English speaker, sometime I feel funny how people use the words. For instance, in Russian, we would never call high-quality product "raw". We would use "nicer" words for it - "natural" comes in mind. So, to me, "raw" really associated with bees legs in the honey... thus,102% exclusively to my friends. I do not impose my opinions on anybody including store managers, but, if somebody ask me, sure, I will share my personal opinion. Regarding honeycomb (which is not part of this thread),my opinion is that wax foundation, which is used for food (honeycomb) needs to be regulated by FDA. Sergey


----------



## cerezha

sqkcrk said:


> Michael,
> I am sure you have noticed that there are always people who don't do what you and I do that have opiniuons on how we should do what we do. I'm sure I do it too.


 O, yes! People is trying to teach me how to do stuff "properly" all time! But I am doing stuff in my own way... I think, there is a difference between imposing and sharing. It is my understanding that public forums like * beesource* is about "sharing"... But to me, most valuable part is information. Sergey


----------



## sqkcrk

You thought I meant you? Interesting.


----------



## cerezha

sqkcrk said:


> You thought I meant you? Interesting.


Hi Mark. No, I did not take it personally. I just commiserate with you. I am not in position to teach anything in beekeeping, I am learning! But, I remember, for instance with my kids, it was always a problem - Russian "babushkas" love to teach since they had nothing else to do (governmental pension, subsidized living, free everything). So, they just sit outside and criticize my kids - everything was wrong with my kids! Ooo, they have no warm clothes, poor kids, bad parents... look, your baby is in the water, she will be sick by tomorrow... how horrible those parents are, they do not pay ANY attention to their kids! Let me show to you how properly put shoe on your baby... I think, it is slightly different from what you meant, but still, people love to "teach" others. Sergey


----------



## xcugat

I am bumping this thread as a warning to all of you selling Raw honey--sites all over the internet insist that if it isnt creamy and spreadable it is "fake raw honey" I have included some examples here--be ready to argue with customers over this if you sell at farmers markets or direct
http://www.destination-healthy-foods.com/Organic-Raw-Honey.html
Middle of page 

http://www.gorgeouslygreen.com/2012/05/raw-or-pure-honey/
"Raw honey is solid at room temperature (like honey should be) and it also looks opaque and milky. You should be suspicious if a honey that is marketed as “raw” is clear and runny. The sold “milky” honey still contains the bee pollen granules, bee propolis, vitamins, minerals, and enzymes"

and finally this beauty from the brilliant people at Ehow
http://www.ehow.com/how_7430772_tell-honey-raw.html

And this "live" example found on youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAELXYAthqM
Look around the net and on youtube and you will see what I mean


----------



## cerezha

Since there is no regulation on what is called "raw honey", people confused and are trying to establish their own criteria. Nothing wrong with this. As for transparent "raw" honey, I never had clear honey. My crush-and-strain honey is always cloudy and crystallized withing 1-4 months. I could not speak for "creamy" consistency. Once, I got really creamy honey, but in most cases, honey has rough crystals in it. I do not think that texture may function as an indicator of the "raw honey". Moreover - I think, adding granulated sugar could effectively mimic a crystallized honey consistency. From another hand, it is difficult to me to imagine transparent crystallized honey. I think, the best way to ensure that honey is "raw" - to place a few bees parts in each jar.


----------



## brooksbeefarm

I sell strained unheated honey at the local Farmers Market, it sells it self:thumbsup:, people tell me it's the best honey they ever ate. When i extract my supers i can tell that some are lighter in color than others, but i don't seperate it. The dark and light is all mixed together and it is usually a amber color in my Golden Harvest jars. Two years ago my honey was black:scratch: and the bee club members said i was selling my used motor oil, but once customers bought some they came back and stocked up with it for winter, said they didn't want to run out of it and ask if i would have more of it next year.I had to tell them i had no idea,and that i had no idea what they made it from.Not had any since??


----------



## Michael Palmer

xcugat said:


> and finally this beauty from the brilliant people at Ehow
> http://www.ehow.com/how_7430772_tell-honey-raw.html


From the link above...

"Look at the honey at the top of the jar to see if it is clear, opaque or if it contains a thick crust of brown pellets. Raw honey will contain a thick crust of healthful propolis, which will look like small brown or tan pellets on the top of the honey."

Since when do bees put anything in their honey that would form a thick crust of brown and tan pellets?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

The site EHow.com, is part of Demand Media, a _content farm_ chain. These type of sites typically have masses of poor quality content on anything they think they can get someone to click on. They are experts at nothing, they make their money serving up ads to unsuspecting eyeballs. Its just another form of _spam_.

I use Google search tools to block sites like this from even showing up in search results. They are simply worthless. That way I don't waste my time trying to figure out if they have a clue on that particular subject. Here's a related story:
http://www.webpronews.com/demand-media-ehow-2011-10


----------



## sqkcrk

xcugat said:


> I am bumping this thread as a warning to all of you selling Raw honey--sites all over the internet insist that if it isnt creamy and spreadable it is "fake raw honey" I have included some examples here--be ready to argue with customers over this if you sell at farmers markets or direct
> http://www.destination-healthy-foods.com/Organic-Raw-Honey.html
> Middle of page
> 
> http://www.gorgeouslygreen.com/2012/05/raw-or-pure-honey/
> "Raw honey is solid at room temperature (like honey should be) and it also looks opaque and milky. You should be suspicious if a honey that is marketed as “raw” is clear and runny. The sold “milky” honey still contains the bee pollen granules, bee propolis, vitamins, minerals, and enzymes"
> 
> and finally this beauty from the brilliant people at Ehow
> http://www.ehow.com/how_7430772_tell-honey-raw.html
> 
> And this "live" example found on youtube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAELXYAthqM
> Look around the net and on youtube and you will see what I mean


If you have to argue w/ a customer, they won't be your customer. Better change you attitude. Sell your honey. If people like it, you will build a customer base who will retrun to buy more and spread the word that you have a product worth buying. Don't try to compete. Sell your own.


----------



## candlaman

Amen, Mark!


----------



## xcugat

I understand where you are coming from Mark--there are enough people out there to buy my honey as it is--but.....Based on the huge premium that these other "raw honey" Peddlers are getting I am tempted just to seed my honey with creamed honey after extraction to make it "white and creamy" throughout, but then I would be playing into this false definition myself


----------



## sqkcrk

How much more than them are you charging for your honey?

Is your honey raw? Do you heat your honey at all? If your honey is raw, you have no need to alter what you are doing. All you have to do is sell your own honey. And charge a premium price for a premium product.


----------



## xcugat

I am charging less than them currently but maybe that should change...


----------



## sqkcrk

It sure should. You should be charging more than them. Or at least the same.


----------



## camero7

> Sell your honey. If people like it, you will build a customer base who will retrun to buy more and spread the word that you have a product worth buying. Don't try to compete. Sell your own.


Works for me, I'm sold out until next summer.


----------



## sqkcrk

Maybe you should raise your price too?


----------



## camero7

Well, I'm getting $10/lb retail and $6/lb wholesale. Can't push it much higher I'm afraid. Don't want to price myself out of existence.


----------



## sqkcrk

Those are good prices. You should be making a profit at those prices. Mine aren't that high. Good job Cam.


----------



## camero7

Still in the red as I continue to grow. Looks like I have bad losses this winter in my nucs. So don't know if growth year or replenish year:scratch:


----------



## brooksbeefarm

I'm sold out,i sell quarts for $13.50 at the farmers market and $13.00 at home ($.50 is to cover the set up fee) May have to go up on price if supplies go up? customers want raw local honey, but if you raise your price to much they go to Wally World for the $9.00 to $10.00 quarts.


----------



## sqkcrk

If you raise your price too much you will make more on what you sell.


----------



## brooksbeefarm

That's true,but i would rather sell at a fair price and build my customer base up (word of mouth) then move the price up slowly when overhead occur. If you get to greedy you start losing customers, and the word gets out that your trying to rip them off,when that happens you can never get them back. Seen it happen.


----------



## sqkcrk

Can't argue w/ you there. But, it isn't ripping someone off to get twice the Wal-mart price or more. It's making profit so you can stay in business and expand your business. Maybe you don't need to run a financially selfsusstaining bee business, because your real job supports your bee bizz. Nuthin' wrong w/ that.


----------



## camero7

brooksbeefarm said:


> That's true,but i would rather sell at a fair price and build my customer base up (word of mouth) then move the price up slowly when overhead occur. If you get to greedy you start losing customers, and the word gets out that your trying to rip them off,when that happens you can never get them back. Seen it happen.


But how is the customer to value what you sell if you sell it too cheaply. I have very few customers tell me I'm too high priced [even though I'm on the very high end of sale price]. They understand they are getting pure honey, unfiltered and unheated. They value that.


----------



## sqkcrk

It is very much about whether one is in business or not.


----------



## brooksbeefarm

Camero7,I've had bee club members tell me they guess they raised there price to high? that their study customers quit coming back.I usually run out of honey before the first of the year and i tell my customers i won't have anymore befor July or Aug. They like that because they know i'm not buying honey and selling it as my own. My phone starts ringing off the wall in July.:thumbsup:


----------



## camero7

I have a pretty loyal customer base. Sometimes they buy in the store and then come back to tell me how great my honey tastes. I know I have a high price but I firmly believe, if you don't value the honey how can you expect your customers to? I'm sold out and have a couple stores begging for more honey. I don't buy and resell either. That's a good way to lose customers IMO.


----------



## Bee Bliss

Brooksbeefarm,
How much are your bee club members selling their honey for? I also think your price is too low for the quality honey you produce. Mark and Camero are the voices of experience so what they offer in advice is priceless.

You are worried about fewer sales. But, for every 100 quarts you sell at $13.50/quart, you could sell 75 quarts at $18/quart and make the same amount. These are the numbers as an example....

$13.50 x 100 = $1,350
$18.00 x 75 = $1,350

You could sell at the higher price and have 25% fewer quarts sold and still make the same amount in total sales. At this rate, anything sold after that total is a bonus (25 x $18 = $450). The numbers change depending on what you sell quarts for. Wish you well.....


----------



## Slow Modem

xcugat said:


> Just wanted to share a pet peeve of mine. I sell raw on heated unfiltered honey. This year I made enough to sell it to local health food stores. Yesterday I made a sales pitch yesterday where the store owner was really excited about the honey. Today I brought it in-- a case of 24 queenline jars only to be met with a tepid "oh thats raw honey really?...It doesnt look like the raw honey on the internet.....?"
> 
> Anyone else have to deal with this nonsense? I left annoyed as the store owner implied by her questioning that I was somehow offering fake raw honey--she asked me several times if I heated it---which I never do. She bought it but still I don't need to be interrogated.


Most folks have no idea what it takes to get honey from the hive into the jar. (I know I didn't. After my first extraction, I was ready to sell for $100/quart!)

If you think this is a potential source of income and is worth saving, then invite the owner to your next extracting and let them learn what is involved. That way they'd know what's involved, plus they would be able to explain the process to their customers.

Just some food for thought. 

Good luck!


----------



## brooksbeefarm

Bee Bliss, no doubt i could make more $ by raising my price. but in this small country town of around 1200 population (older farm people) you can't charge twice as much as they can go to Wally World and get a quart of honey even if they know my honey is better. Most of the bee club members that sell honey from they're hives sell it to people they work with $18.00 a qt, but they only sell 10 to 20 qts. a year. I could join the Springfield, Mo. Farmers Market and get $18.00 a qt. but the fees i would have to pay to join, and set up fees plus gasoline driving to and from would cost more than the extra $4.50 per qt.so i think i've got a good customer base built up here.Out of the 160 club members only myself and one other member produce enough honey to have a large customer base and she sells her honey cheaper than i do.


----------



## AstroBee

xcugat said:


> I am bumping this thread as a warning to all of you selling Raw honey--sites all over the internet insist that if it isnt creamy and spreadable it is "fake raw honey" I have included some examples here--be ready to argue with customers over this if you sell at farmers markets or direct
> http://www.destination-healthy-foods.com/Organic-Raw-Honey.html
> Middle of page
> 
> http://www.gorgeouslygreen.com/2012/05/raw-or-pure-honey/
> "Raw honey is solid at room temperature (like honey should be) and it also looks opaque and milky. You should be suspicious if a honey that is marketed as “raw” is clear and runny. The sold “milky” honey still contains the bee pollen granules, bee propolis, vitamins, minerals, and enzymes"
> 
> and finally this beauty from the brilliant people at Ehow
> http://www.ehow.com/how_7430772_tell-honey-raw.html
> 
> And this "live" example found on youtube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAELXYAthqM
> Look around the net and on youtube and you will see what I mean



People try to be educated consumers, which I respect and do myself on almost everything I purchase I make. Commonly, they go to the internet and attempt to learn what is consistent with their desires, and in this case to learn about "raw honey" and potential health benefits. They then land upon one or more of these sites, which gives them a false understanding on what "raw" honey really is. The sad thing is that this bogus stuff seems to propagate faster than real facts. I've been finding more and more customers come up to our booth and look at our beautifully presented jar of liquid raw honey (and yes clear) and almost immediately they turn away and say something like: "Sorry I was looking for raw honey". I then reply (as nice as humanly possible) that all of the honey in front of them is raw. They then turn around looking very puzzled with that look as those anything that comes out of my mouth in the next 30 seconds will be a lie. Some stop and listen, but others have their minds clogged with internet bogus "facts" and don't believe a word that I say. My definition of raw honey is very simple. It is honey that is only coarsely screened and never heated - that's it. Oh and for the disbelievers, I have archived a jar of honey every year since 2003 and all are still perfectly clear and liquid. Our spring crop simply does not crystallize. In fact, I've tried to make creamed honey from it and can't. 

I'm going to make a flier to give out that tries to cut through the BS and present some facts.


----------



## sqkcrk

Who ya gonna trust? The guy standing at the Farm Mkt every wek, who puts his name and contact info on the jar? Or some unkown and unknowable entity from somewhere out there in cyberspace? Cause ya know everythig on the net is true, right?

I feel for ya Astro. That's one reason I don't sell at Farm Mkts. I sell directly to stores. It sells, even if it has to sit there until the right customer comes along. If it sits there too long I have a Buy Back Policy.So far, after 20 yrs or more, I haven't had to buy any back.

Get them to taste it if you can. They'll feel obligated to buy some. Some of them will anyway. And when they do, others will see them doing so and suspect there is good reason to do so also. And they will. Marketing. Sell your own product w/out denegrating someone elses and you will build a customer base over time.


----------



## Joel

sqkcrk said:


> I have helped a friend put up Really Raw Honey. I don't know how they get away w/ such a product. But they have established a market and an impression of what Raw Honey is and looks like. It is what it is and there are plenty of people out there who will buy your Raw Honey w/out wax chunks and bee parts. I bet you will sell all you put up.


The same way Clorox sells natural products under the name Burt's Bees - It' all about marketing to sheep! 

As to your quality product - don't be discourgaed - it will take some time to develop a niche but once you do and word spreads you won't find yourself having to explain your product very often. A sample taste comparison with a store owner or a retail customer speaks for itself.


----------



## cg3

sqkcrk said:


> The guy standing at the Farm Mkt every wek, who puts his name and contact info on the jar?


That guy does more for promoting my honey than I do.


----------



## cg3

And the free taste. It's just like heroin- the first one's free. I've created quite a few addicts.


----------



## bevy's honeybees

I thought "raw" meant "uncooked. 
My label says "raw honey" and no one has argued with me about it. 
Not to go off topic but what makes "raw milk" raw?


----------



## EastSideBuzz

bevy's honeybees said:


> Not to go off topic but what makes "raw milk" raw?


Raw Cows. 

Also known as tartare.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steak_tartare

we are off topic now. :shhhh:


----------



## Slow Modem

EastSideBuzz said:


> Raw Cows.
> 
> Also known as tartare.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steak_tartare
> 
> we are off topic now. :shhhh:


Allez cuisine! :banana:


----------



## Guest

Honey in raw form is very useful for health because when it is in that form it contain everything that comes naturally from it.So i prefer having it in that form.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

bevy's honeybees said:


> Not to go off topic but what makes "raw milk" raw?


You got a couple of _amusing _responses, but no one answered your question.  Generally, "raw milk" would mean *not *pasteurized and *not *homogenized. In some states, unpasteurized milk cannot legally be "sold for human consumption".

There are a number of attempts to get around this. In TN I see "raw milk" offered for $8 a gallon, but with the disclaimer "sold for animal consumption only." I suspect not many people are going to pay $8 a gallon and then not drink it themselves.

There are also "cow share" programs where you pay a nominal fee to become part owner of a cow. Then, since you own part of the cow, it is _allegedly _already your milk because it was produced by your cow, so it is not being "sold". :lookout: Of course, there is a processing fee to stable the cow and milk it, usually close to that same $8 per gallon.

Anyone for a "bee share" program? If state law says you can't sell your honey ..... sell a share of the bees instead. :gh:


----------



## rtoney

I am a part of a "bee share" when I buy bulk honey from another beekeeper. I'm not buying honey I'm buying a share in the bees and honey is my profit.


----------



## cerezha

Rader Sidetrack said:


> ...There are also "cow share" programs where you pay a nominal fee to become part owner of a cow. Then, since you own part of the cow, it is _allegedly _already your milk because it was produced by your cow, so it is not being "sold"...


When my kids were small. we used to have 1/5 of the very big cow. We had 3 liters of milk every other day. Man, it is a lot of milk! At the time I got home with milk (20 min) - milk was already separated creating 5 cm thick layer of creme. Butter made from that creme was the best.


----------



## Michael Bush

> what makes "raw milk" raw? 

It's not pasteurized. Raw honey has no official definition, but it is generally held to be honey that is not heated past what it would be in the hive.


----------



## Bee Man

What really raw honey actually do is to sell creamed honey and then they actually add wax cappings to the top and then claim they are beneficial for health? I could go on about this but the news of a raid on their facility is more interesting: http://www.grubstreet.com/2013/07/really-raw-honey-arrest.html


----------



## sqkcrk

Bee Man said:


> What really raw honey actually do is to sell creamed honey and then they actually add wax cappings to the top ...


No, Bee Man, that is not accurate at all. Really Raw isn't creamed honey and wax cappings aren't added to the top. Cappings are run thru the extracting system along w/ the honey and jars are filled while cappings are still in suspension in the honey, sometimes stirring needs to be done to keep the honey/cappings suspended. All of this done w/out any heat being applied to the honey. While the honey crystalizes the capping naturally rise to the top of the jar.

I have actually helped produce and package honey for Really Raw. That's how we did it.


----------



## Riskybizz

I did a honey tasting at a local Co-op several weeks (they carry our honey on their shelf). As a means of clarification I typed up a fact sheet to hand out to people who might want to discuss the general terms thrown around for honey. 

What Are the Differences Between Raw, Pure & Natural Honey?

Most honey in the United States is purchased off a shelf at a local supermarket or grocer. This honey may be different than the kind you might purchase directly from a local honey farm or beekeeper. The terms used in honey processing and advertising can be misleading to the consumer. The best way to know what you're purchasing is to get to know your local beekeeper. 

Honey Regulation

The first thing to understand is that there is very little regulation of nomenclature when it comes to a variety of products in the food industry. The relative uses of the terms "raw," "pure" and "natural" as they pertain to honey sales can mean either a great difference or no difference at all in the United States. The use of these terms varies country by country. Ultimately, it is up to you as a consumer to gather knowledge about the companies that sell the honey. You may find it best to get your honey from a trusted beekeeper whose practices are established. 

Raw Honey

Raw honey means the most unadulterated form of honey; honey that comes directly from the bees unheated, unpasteurized and unprocessed. Raw honey technically is the concentrated nectar of flowers that comes straight from the bees who collect it; the result is unheated, unpasteurized, and unprocessed honey. Most honey is not raw because it is heated to high temperatures (pasteurization) then filtered to prevent crystallization. This process kills yeasts and prevents granulation of the honey. This process also destroys nutrients and enzymes found in raw honey which purists claim gives honey it's unique qualities. 
The appearance of raw honey is typically cloudier than those found in commercial grocery stores. Raw honey may contain bits of pollen, honeycomb, and propolis.

Natural Honey

You can assume very little about the honey from the "natural" label. This term is not necessarily equivalent to raw or unpasteurized honey. Most commercial honey, including some labeled as natural, are filtered and heated to make the honey more presentable to consumers. Because there is no uniformity in law or regulation regarding labeling, it is difficult to know whether so-called natural honey is heated to low or high temperatures. The latter of these is not considered raw honey, though this does not stop manufacturers from labeling it as such.

Pure Honey

Pure honey is perhaps one of the more potentially misleading and ambiguous terms associated with honey. Pure honey can be taken to mean completely unadulterated raw honey with no additives, or it could simply mean that it contains some proportion of real honey or other additives like sugar, water or coloring.

Organic Honey

Currently there is no USDA certification program for organic honey in the United States. While some countries have established certain standards for organic labeling, we have not adopted such a program. In order for honey to be certified organic, beehives must be placed in isolated locations, miles from dense population, industry, and agricultural areas. Honeybees forage several miles in search of nectar so it is impossible to be certain what sources of nectar have been collected and stored in the hive.


----------



## emorris

Forgive me if this is a double post, my internet is wonky tonight.

I wanted to comment on the YouTube video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAELXYAthqM) that was posted on behalf of explaining what Raw Honey really is. I particularly enjoyed her comment that went something like "The way agave is produced is much like corn syrup. You should get Raw Honey etc etc . . . We're making rice crispy treats later, so we'll use that"

-Because Rice Crispies aren't over processed and are completely healthy for you…:scratch:
I wonder where that "Raw Honey" actually came from? Probably not local. I'm wondering if the consumer sheep would buy "Raw Organic Honey" Made in China? Would they notice? I recently read an article of the nutrition benefits of Local Honey to that of Honey purchased from different areas of the country or world and how it may be more harm than good to consume non-local honey.

As a honey consumer, I have 3 things that I look for when I purchase honey:
1. Is it local?
2. Is it heated?
3. Is it overly processed/pasteurized?
If 1 is yes and the rest are no, I'm buying it at the cost on the bottle with little care to how much more expensive it may be than from Wal-Mart China. I want to watch my local sellers thrive on a quality product that I know takes more blood/sweat/tears than factory produced products, and will be around for me to buy for years to come. I don't care if it's black, brown, yellow or white.

As a soon-to-be beekeeper, (two packages and two top bar hives coming soon!!) I'm not going to be in the position nor want to sell any of my extra honey. 

So thank you to people like you all who take the time and effort to produce something that is truly raw, natural, and pure. Don't be discouraged, there are some intelligent life forms still in existence that will purchase your product :gh:


----------

